# Review/Find Gojira Guitar tone



## Viaticus

I am trying to replicate the gojira guitar tone from The Way of All Flesh. Can anyone help me in this eq quest. I'm running an EVH 5150 III into a Sennheiser E609.


----------



## Zeff

When I toured with them they just used stock 5150 IIs 

red channel 

gain at 1 oclock lows 4 oclock mids 4 oclock and highs around 1-3 oclock. I can't remember the resonance and presence settings though


----------



## Scruffy1012

Try using a different guitar, i wouldn't reccomend a hollowbody for gojira lol. Try jackson/ltd/ibanez also Joe uses a SLS-3 Soloist, with Seymour duncan zebras stock bridge and neck, try looking for high output pickups.


----------



## ittoa666

axle1 said:


> Try using a different guitar, i wouldn't reccomend a hollowbody for gojira lol. Try jackson/ltd/ibanez also Joe uses a SLS-3 Soloist, with Seymour duncan zebras stock bridge and neck, try looking for high output pickups.



I was just about to post a similar thing. No semi hollows for metal my friend.


----------



## widdlywhaa

5150 variant + mesa dual rec

when I saw them live they were both using 5150 II's though. and yeah a semi-hollow body guitar probably isn't the best thing to nail their tone.


----------



## Infamous Impact

ittoa666 said:


> I was just about to post a similar thing. No semi hollows for metal my friend.


Have you met Emil Werstler?


----------



## Larrikin666

You definitely need a clean boost in front of the amp and the right pickups.


----------



## Viaticus

A lot of excellent advice guys. thanks... I think I might change some of the ways I was going about finding this guitar tone. Like the pickups. Still messing with amp to find that perfect eq setting on the EVH III


----------



## Witcheschair

Emil is a hero and god among men, and he doesnt even over due his tone. His set up is soooo simple which makes his playing powerful.


----------



## KingAenarion

What is with all the necrobumps I've been seeing???!!!


----------



## Witcheschair

What is a necrobump?


----------



## KingAenarion

Witcheschair said:


> What is a necrobump?



Read the forum rules... you'll see...


----------

